# Is it always this difficult ??



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a new install with dvr and 2 other boxes installed, MRV included along with cinema package, etc. I slowly have been playing with the system, since moving into the house at the same time, and just realized they really should have installed a DECA unit, or equivalent, when they put the system in, but didn't. So I called tonight about getting the internet hooked into my system and was forced to go thru 3 different techs before demanding to speak with a supervisor, because they all wanted me to pay the $85 for the wireless cinema kit that should have been installed with the system. It appears that if you don't know they screwed up the install in first 14 days then they want you to pay to fix it, which I found unacceptable. I did have internet when they installed the system, they put the box beside the router, but never hooked it up. My question is: is this the normal customer service process with DIRECTV ? Everyone was polite etc, just took 45 minutes to shuffle thru multiple levels of support to finally get the situation handled without me having to pay for the additional Wireless kit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes... Yes it is.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jlangleyrn said:


> My question is: is this the normal customer service process with DIRECTV ? Everyone was polite etc, just took 45 minutes to shuffle thru multiple levels of support to finally get the situation handled without me having to pay for the additional Wireless kit. Thanks in advance.


"Not always", but customer service these days can be a great PITA.
I've been test driving a U-verse TV, while keeping my DirecTV. After reading what you went through, it's reminded me of the last 3 weeks of calling U-who.
Everyone was very nice, friendly, and saying they'd address my problems. I must have somewhere in excess of 25 hours "easily" on the phone to them.
I did get some things improved, but have every intention of pulling the cord on their service, as I've spent way too much time and effort.

Has you checked/asked here about the DECA for the internet, you might have found it can be a cheap as $30, for the self install kit.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe they were confused because you seem confusing.



> ...just realized they really should have installed a DECA unit, or equivalent, when they put the system in, but didn't...I did have internet when they installed the system, they put the box beside the router, but never hooked it up.


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I haven't dealt with DIRECTV on anything before, so I just wanted to have an idea what I am potentially in for in the future, if I have any more issues.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, this is definitely confusing. What do you mean they installed something by the router, but didn't hook it up? What did they install there? What did/didn't they hook it up too?

What are you calling DECA's?

It's possible that we might be able to get you up and running if you give us more information.


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

I apologize for the confusion, I was saying that they actually installed my DVR beside my internet router, but they never hooked up anything to my internet to allow me to have internet access to the DVR. As far as DECA; I didn't know what the device was called that they were supposed to hook up to allow me to have MRV, as well as internet, so I called the wireless cinema kit, or whatever the actual name of it is, by the wrong name. 

Basically everytime I hook up my internet to my DVR I loose MRV, so I called after learning they didn't hook everything up correctly. Hopefully this will clarify things, if not then I apologize. They are sending me the self install Wireless cinema kit for free, but if there is another way for me to hook things up I would be willing to do that. My setup is a HR24-100, as my DVR where the internet should hook up, and 2 , H25-100 boxes, one of which has a SWiM attached to it. I would love to have hooked everything into my internet router directly, but the H25-100 boxes don't have that ability. 

If there is an alternate way to connect everything, so that I will have MRV and internet connectivity, then please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think you'll have something like this, though maybe not as many receivers, and a model to two different, "but" the basics are the same.










I've since moved my H25 to near my CCK, but your HR24 would connect the same as this:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I think you'll have something like this, though maybe not as many receivers, and a model to two different, "but" the basics are the same.


After looking at your diagram, I have a question for you about my setup. I had an HR34 installed in place of my HR22. The installer added a Deca module as you show connected to the Silver HRxx, to my HR22. Then the installer connected the deca box I circled in your diagram, to a splitter near my HR34 via coax. Then the ethernet goes from my router to this box. Since the ethernet cable is located next to my HR34, and the HR34 has Deca built in, do I actually need that Deca box? Or could I simply plug the ethernet connection directly into my HR34 and eliminate that Deca box?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> After looking at your diagram, I have a question for you about my setup. I had an HR34 installed in place of my HR22. The installer added a Deca module as you show connected to the Silver HRxx, to my HR22. Then the installer connected the deca box I circled in your diagram, to a splitter near my HR34 via coax. Then the ethernet goes from my router to this box. Since the ethernet cable is located next to my HR34, and the HR34 has Deca built in, do I actually need that Deca box? Or could I simply plug the ethernet connection directly into my HR34 and eliminate that Deca box?


Since the HR34 is the only receiver that doesn't deactivate the internal DECA, when the ethernet cable it also connected, many are skipping the CCK and using the HR34 to bridge the DECA network to the router.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Since the HR34 is the only receiver that doesn't deactivate the internal DECA, when the ethernet cable it also connected, many are skipping the CCK and using the HR34 to bridge the DECA network to the router.


Ok thanks! And you did confirm that I was originally calling it by the proper name in another thread, a Cinema Connection Kit CCK.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Ok thanks! And you did confirm that I was originally calling it by the proper name in another thread, a Cinema Connection Kit CCK.


Wait another week and DirecTV will change the name again. :lol:
Broadband DECA is now a CCK, but who knows what it will be called next. !rolling


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Wait another week and DirecTV will change the name again. :lol:
> Broadband DECA is now a CCK, but who knows what it will be called next. !rolling


Ok so I wasn't being a total idiot by saying that I needed a DECA to make my system work correctly ? I am obviously new to these systems and their terminology, but from what I was reading it seemed like the DECA and cck were the same thing. I guess the wireless CCK is different ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jlangleyrn said:


> Ok so I wasn't being a total idiot by saying that I needed a DECA to make my system work correctly ? I am obviously new to these systems and their terminology, but from what I was reading it seemed like the DECA and cck were the same thing. I guess the wireless CCK is different ?


"In the whole history" of this:
A DECA is the while adapter for a receiver that doesn't have it internally.
These were used with a Power Inserter to bridge to your router.
Next came the broadband DECA which was a black package with it's own PI, to bridge to your router.
This changed names to a CCK and about this time, they came out with a wireless DECA that can be used wirelessly, or hard wired to bridge to the router from the DECA network, OR without the DECA networking, can be used to connect a receiver to the router wirelessly.
Now they've come out with a replacement for the white DECA that is black, so everyone should be totally confused by now, since whatever you used to call something, or by the color it was, has changed.
"Clear as mud"? :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, white mud! :sure::grin::hurah:


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

"Laxguy" said:


> Well, white mud! :sure::grin::hurah:


Ya, what he said.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

And I'm still bridging my DECA cloud with an "ICK" so I can have MRV betwixt them and my home LAN connected equipment 

Don "if I pause in one room how can I be in the other?" Bolton


----------

